# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Blue Death Feigning Beetles

## Hypancistrus

Anyone keeping these? I just had a trio arrive today. They immediately faked their deaths when I moved them. Took about 15 minutes for them to come 'round, and now they are happily munching on fish flakes. They seem starved. Guess it was a long, cold trip!

Here they are death feigning.


And two of the three eating their flakes.

----------

_Fraido_ (04-17-2016),John1982 (02-13-2016),MarkS (02-13-2016)

----------


## Slim

Those are freakin' awesome!!!!

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Wow they are so cool looking they almost look like fake rubber bugs lol. That's pretty funny that they play dead. Kinda reminds me of the fainting goats  :Smile:  thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Nice.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## dylanjwicklund

Broken pics  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## StillBP

Must now get blue death beetles sooooooo cool

----------


## Kokorobosoi

I have to ask, where did you find them? Lol I've never seen them before but they are so cool. Now I'm off to find a care sheet so I can see if it's feasible.

----------


## distaff

I like beetles too.  
Never kept one as a pet - apparently some of the larger species are (relatively??) popular pets in Asia.

We had an infestation of large beetles on our fruit trees last summer.   Big, beautiful metallic jewel toned beetles.  Eating fruit must be part of the end of their life cycle, because I'd find them dead in the hundreds all over the ground (no, we don't spray).  They kept their colour even in death, so I brought one in to admire.  It is still on the mantle - dusty, now, but very pretty.

----------


## dylanjwicklund

> I like beetles too.  
> Never kept one as a pet - apparently some of the larger species are (relatively??) popular pets in Asia.
> 
> We had an infestation of large beetles on our fruit trees last summer.   Big, beautiful metallic jewel toned beetles.  Eating fruit must be part of the end of their life cycle, because I'd find them dead in the hundreds all over the ground (no, we don't spray).  They kept their colour even in death, so I brought one in to admire.  It is still on the mantle - dusty, now, but very pretty.


I'd find these Shiney green metallic ones around here too I read their a type of June bug and I know if they get too hot they die that's why they would only come out during twilight hours

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

Hah, I'm an instant fan of these! Please keep us updated on how they do for you.

----------


## piedlover79

Wow....I did not know this was a thing.  Awesome

----------


## Hypancistrus

> I have to ask, where did you find them? Lol I've never seen them before but they are so cool. Now I'm off to find a care sheet so I can see if it's feasible.


I got them from Peter at "Bugs in Cyberspace." They have a black variety that I am thinking of ordering, too. So far... a very interesting captive!




> Hah, I'm an instant fan of these! Please keep us updated on how they do for you.


Thanks-- will do!

----------

